# Leere Tabellenzelle als Link ?



## BeaTBoxX (23. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ist es möglich leere Tabellenzellen als hyperlink anklickbar zu machen?. ich moechte/kann da schlecht ein Bild als Hintergrund legen. Wie ist das denn hier im Menue links gemacht?
Da ist auch die ganze Zelle anklickbar, aber der Text ist markierbar d.h. fuer mich es ist kein jpg oder gif oderso?!


Vielen Dank

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Mai 2005)

```
<a href="#"style="display:block">&nbsp;</a>
```


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. Mai 2005)

Super  Dankeschoen!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (1. Juni 2005)

Hmm.. kann es sein, dass das nicht ueberall funktioniert ?

im Firefox klappt das wunderbar, aber im IE funktionierts nicht 
Gibts irgendwas, was in möglichst allen (Wichtigen) browsern klappt? Oder muss man noch auf irgendetwas achten? 


Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gumbo (1. Juni 2005)

Der Internet Explorer benötigt – warum auch immer – zusätzlich die CSS-Eigenschaft width:100%.


----------

